# AMD FX 8350 Upgrade Options in current build



## _Lex (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello,

I’m looking to upgrade my CPU.  My build stats are below and wanted your advice before I upgrade.  I recently upgraded the GPU and PSU and believe that my current CPU is bottle-necking my system.  I’m a gamer and was expecting to see better fps from my GPU upgrade.  Before I make this next upgrade, I just wanted to get some advice from people that probably know this stuff better than me.  So my question is which CPU would be the best in my current build?

MBO = ASUS M5A78L-M PLUS/USB3
CPU = AMD FX 8350 4.00GHz
GPU = NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER 8GB
RAM = CORSAIR 8GB DDR3-2133 PC3-17066 Vengance Pro  (16GB total)
PSU = CORSAIR - CX Series Modular CX750M 750W
OS = Win10
HDD = SSD
Display = 21:9 2560x1080p 200hz

I appreciate your time!

Thanks,


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Without replacing the motherboard, and RAM, you really don't have much option for upgrades to the CPU.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 5, 2020)

Personally I'd replace the CPU and motherboard and go from there. At the moment you're dealing with a lost cause all things considered.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2020)

_Lex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m looking to upgrade my CPU.  My build stats are below and wanted your advice before I upgrade.  I recently upgraded the GPU and PSU and believe that my current CPU is bottle-necking my system.  I’m a gamer and was expecting to see better fps from my GPU upgrade.  Before I make this next upgrade, I just wanted to get some advice from people that probably know this stuff better than me.  So my question is which CPU would be the best in my current build?
> 
> ...



You would need to push 5GHz on your current setup, however that board would need excessive cooling to.

I highly Suggest a Ryzen R5 3600 or better from AMD


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 5, 2020)

For a new build you would need CPU, RAM and motherboard. You currently have the highest CPU as the ones above it are just factory OC. If you want the best price/performance eidairaman*1 *is right but if you live in the States the 1600AF is a no brainer. If you are just going to be using 1 GPU a B450 tomahawk or As Rock B450 Pro would be nice. In terms of RAM look for something with at least a 3000MHZ 1616-16-36 2x 8 GB set. Any of those 2 CPUs come with a cooler so unless you want to do a heavy OC you won't need an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> For a new build you would need CPU, RAM and motherboard. You currently have the highest CPU as the ones above it are just factory OC. If you want the best price/performance eidairaman*1 *is right but if you live in the States the 1600AF is a no brainer. If you are just going to be using 1 GPU a B450 tomahawk or As Rock B450 Pro would be nice. In terms of RAM look for something with at least a 3000MHZ 1616-16-36 2x 8 GB set. Any of those 2 CPUs come with a cooler so unless you want to do a heavy OC you won't need an aftermarket cooler.



Do they distinguish the AF easily?


----------



## Vario (Feb 5, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> You would need to push 5GHz on your current setup, however that board would need excessive cooling to.
> 
> I highly Suggest a Ryzen R5 3600 or better from AMD


This would be the best choice, and you'd need a new motherboard and DDR4 ram.


----------



## _Lex (Feb 5, 2020)

I appreciate everyone’s advice – seems I posted on the right site – Thank you

From what I gather, the current CPU is the best I can do with my current motherboard and RAM, so I need to look at something like this –

Ryzen R5 3600
CORSAIR VENGEANCE RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz
ASRock MicroATX Motherboard (B450M PRO4)  (I have a smaller case and only need one GPU)

Thanks again guys,


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 5, 2020)

> Went with 2700x and G.Skill 3600 16GBx2 plus Asus 470 Prime pro ,did update with latest bios and more, side note did have a 3600 on first day, no signal or post, long story short went back to Micro Center ,exchange for 2700x .
> been benching and testing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2020)

_Lex said:


> I appreciate everyone’s advice – seems I posted on the right site – Thank you
> 
> From what I gather, the current CPU is the best I can do with my current motherboard and RAM, so I need to look at something like this –
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 5, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Do they distinguish the AF easily?


on amazon it has its own listing but Amazon is currently sold out and the local "merchants" have doubled in price from a week ago






						Amazon.com: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 65W AM4 Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler (YD1600BBAFBOX): Computers & Accessories
					

Buy AMD Ryzen 5 1600 65W AM4 Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler (YD1600BBAFBOX): CPU Processors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Make sure to update the motherboard bios from Asrock website.

Ensure to get corsair ryzen compatible ram for your specific motherboard, otherwise go gskill






						Computer Memory | RGB Ram | CORSAIR
					

CORSAIR memory is built with the highest quality materials and is rigorously tested to provide the highest performance for every PC build. Shop now.




					www.corsair.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2020)

_Lex said:


> I appreciate everyone’s advice – seems I posted on the right site – Thank you
> 
> From what I gather, the current CPU is the best I can do with my current motherboard and RAM, so I need to look at something like this –
> 
> ...


That is a solid solution. I would get the R7 3800 as the extra 2 cores will make a difference in many applications and would future-proof you better.

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 5, 2020)

_Lex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m looking to upgrade my CPU.  My build stats are below and wanted your advice before I upgrade.  I recently upgraded the GPU and PSU and believe that my current CPU is bottle-necking my system.  I’m a gamer and was expecting to see better fps from my GPU upgrade.  Before I make this next upgrade, I just wanted to get some advice from people that probably know this stuff better than me.  So my question is which CPU would be the best in my current build?
> 
> ...


Hey there...

5~6 months ago I replaced my FX8370 system with the R5 3600(nonX) I currently have. To give you perspective, the raw CPU power increase from the FX to the R5 was X2 for a single thread and X2.5~3 for all thread load.
For gaming you will see a nice upgrade in performance like a +20~50% for avg FPS depending the game, but what will make huge difference will be the low (1%) FPS. This could be up to doubled.

What is your budget roughly for this upgrade?


----------



## _Lex (Feb 5, 2020)

Well, now that I'm thinking in terms of CPU, motherboard, and RAM.  I was thinking around $600.

I would like to future proof the system as much as possible.  Perhaps only looking at another GPU upgrade in a couple of years.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 5, 2020)

_Lex said:


> Well, now that I'm thinking in terms of CPU, motherboard, and RAM.  I was thinking around $600.


That is a very nice budget for those 3 components...






						System Builder
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				









						System Builder
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




Yeah, you can go B450 but since you have the budget these would give you more options for an upgrade for CPU after maybe 3 years. 4000series its on its way for the end of 2020 and it will be compatible with those boards more than B450. Let alone the features of those X570 boards.
This RAM kit I put on both is really all you'll need for the Ryzen3000 system. and its compatible with both boards according to G.Skill.
DDR4 3600 16-16-16-36 is really nice...

The X570 taichi is more VRM capable, from AorusElite, other than rich in features. Still the Elite can handle even a high-end CPU like the 3950X or one from next 4000series.


----------



## _Lex (Feb 5, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> That is a very nice budget for those 3 components...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome man, Thanks for spelling this out barney style.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 5, 2020)

I went from an FX 8350 to a Ryzen 2600X and noticed a massive difference in performance, not just in gaming, but also video rendering.
Mind you, that was before the 3000 series was available, so you've now got amazing choices if you go with AMD.


----------



## _Lex (Feb 5, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I went from an FX 8350 to a Ryzen 2600X and noticed a massive difference in performance, not just in gaming, but also video rendering.
> Mind you, that was before the 3000 series was available, so you've now got amazing choices if you go with AMD.



Good to hear - I also do some video editing.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 5, 2020)

_Lex said:


> Good to hear - I also do some video editing.


Like I said 3600 will give you X2.5~3 the FX performance in these kind of workloads. The 3700X even more...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> The 3700X even more...


This. With the budget you listed, the 3700x/3800x, a very good board and performance ram are well within your reach.


----------



## _Lex (Feb 5, 2020)

So here's what I'm considering at this point.  This is all available on Amazon right now. (Zach_01, had to trade out your RAM, it was unavailable).  Am I skimping on the motherboard to much?  I've just owned ASUS in the past, so feel comfortable with them.

Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) C16 1.35V, Optimized for AMD DDR4 Systems 
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core, 16-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Prism LED Cooler 
Asus Prime X570-P Ryzen 3 AM4 with PCIe Gen4, Dual M.2 HDMI, SATA 6GB/s USB 3.2 Gen 2 ATX Motherboard


----------



## Vario (Feb 6, 2020)

I recommend G.Skill for ram, I recently built a system with Ripjaws V F4-3600C16D-32GVKC, 32GB Kit (16GBx2) 3600 C16 and was only about $150 at Microcenter, really nice performing ram.  Heatsinks are fairly low profile too, slightly lower than my TridentZ.

edit: ~$160 from online retailers, good price.  $30 less than the Neo and same kit probably.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Vario said:


> I recommend G.Skill for ram, I recently built a system with F4-3600C16D-32GVKC, 32GB Kit (16GBx2) 3600 C16 and was only about $150 at Microcenter, really nice performing ram.



If he insists on corsair which he appears to do Im just glad the one he is going with is AM4 compatible for x470...

I Prefer Gskill,Crucial, Mushkin Adata, Team, Geil, Patriot myself


----------



## Vario (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> If he insists on corsair which he appears to do Im just glad the one he is going with is AM4 compatible for x470...
> 
> I Prefer Gskill,Crucial, Mushkin Adata, Team, Geil, Patriot myself


No problem as long as he gets memory that is compatible, as everyone has brand preferences and that is their choice.

I'd consider the Corsair Vengeance LPX rather than  Dominator Platinum RGB.  Low profile heatsinks are really nice with big coolers, obstruct less airflow, and just overall less hassle to deal with.  Dominator Platinum RGB's are really tall.

Corsair Vengeance LPX 3466 C16 (CMK16GX4M2Z3466C16) $115 on Amazon claims to be AMD friendly SKU.  I think its Hynix.
The Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600C18 CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 which is a bit faster is $99 on Amazon and I think it is also AMD compatible according to the Asus QVL.

The confusing thing is the 3600C18 CMK16GX4*M2B*3600C18 has decent timings of 18-19-19-39 and another 3600C18 the CMK16GX4*M2Z*3600C18 has the much worse 18-22-22-42, but they both look the same and the Amazon seller page is similar and the price is similar, $99 vs $85, so if deciding between these two, definitely get the one with *M2B* in the name, CMK16GX4*M2B*3600C18 which is $99.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

_Lex said:


> So here's what I'm considering at this point.  This is all available on Amazon right now. (Zach_01, had to trade out your RAM, it was unavailable).  Am I skimping on the motherboard to much?  I've just owned ASUS in the past, so feel comfortable with them.
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) C16 1.35V, Optimized for AMD DDR4 Systems
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core, 16-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Prism LED Cooler
> Asus Prime X570-P Ryzen 3 AM4 with PCIe Gen4, Dual M.2 HDMI, SATA 6GB/s USB 3.2 Gen 2 ATX Motherboard


That is winning combo! Two Thumbs up!


----------



## _Lex (Feb 6, 2020)

Well Guys, I ended up pulling the trigger and ordering the new parts tonight. Following your guys recommendation, I changed up the RAM some. I haven't changed out a CPU since back in pentium days, but I suspect it's a little easier now, since you don't have to deal with the pins.

Here's the what I got -

G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (for AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM 3600mhZ Desktop F4-3600C18D-16GTZN
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus Motherboard (AMD AM4, PCIe 4.0, DDR4, SATA 6Gb/s, M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2, HDMI, ATX)
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core, 16-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Prism LED Cooler

I appreciate everyone's advice. You guys have been great. Hopefully now, I'll be able to play some DayZ on extreme settings with good FPS.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 6, 2020)

_Lex said:


> So here's what I'm considering at this point.  This is all available on Amazon right now. (Zach_01, had to trade out your RAM, it was unavailable).  Am I skimping on the motherboard to much?  I've just owned ASUS in the past, so feel comfortable with them.
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) C16 1.35V, Optimized for AMD DDR4 Systems
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core, 16-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Prism LED Cooler
> Asus Prime X570-P Ryzen 3 AM4 with PCIe Gen4, Dual M.2 HDMI, SATA 6GB/s USB 3.2 Gen 2 ATX Motherboard



The tuf Wifi is cheaper and from a vrm perspective identical, the really good Asus boards are $300 plus.



_Lex said:


> Well Guys, I ended up pulling the trigger and ordering the new parts tonight.  Following your guys recommendation, I changed up the RAM some.  I haven't changed out a CPU since back in pentium days, but I suspect it's a little easier now, since you don't have to deal with the pins.
> 
> Here's the what I got -
> 
> ...



That motherboard is pretty terrible from a vrm perspective.

its nearly identical to the gaming edge if not slightly worse.


----------



## arbiter (Feb 6, 2020)

_Lex said:


> I appreciate everyone’s advice – seems I posted on the right site – Thank you
> 
> From what I gather, the current CPU is the best I can do with my current motherboard and RAM, so I need to look at something like this –
> 
> ...


For current board that is best cpu, for current ram you can upgrade to an intel cpu and board that supports DDR3 which isn't much of one though would be faster but really isn't worth it atm. You are at point of needing new ram, cpu and board. You can reuse everything else like, psu, gpu etc to save on that til later on if you want to get a better gpu for example.


----------



## Vario (Feb 6, 2020)

_Lex said:


> Well Guys, I ended up pulling the trigger and ordering the new parts tonight. Following your guys recommendation, I changed up the RAM some. I haven't changed out a CPU since back in pentium days, but I suspect it's a little easier now, since you don't have to deal with the pins.
> 
> Here's the what I got -
> 
> ...


Good ram choice, good cpu, not sure about the board.
giant review here but I haven't watched fully, seems long and rambly.  I looked at the anandtech and it implied it would be adequate but not the biggest overclocker.








Edit: video is so technical its kind of worthless for the casual buyer but he says 18:50 "I'm a pretty big fan of this VRM given its on a low end motherboard"
29:30 he concludes that it is a decent motherboard and could handle 12 core or even 16 core.

I'd say the motherboard you chose would be fine.

Edit2: this ram has better timings same price F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC       
https://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-Trid...ZD1AFKEM9CR&psc=1&refRID=SKZHCDT87ZD1AFKEM9CR


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 6, 2020)

i think 9400f/ryzen 2600 alr enough for your system, i pick a ryzen anyway since is cheapway to upgrade, a/b350+ram with 3ghz speed cl16 is good, in my country it would cost below $250 to get em items, so you can safe your cash for another use, a new card maybe


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 6, 2020)

Vario said:


> I recommend G.Skill for ram, I recently built a system with Ripjaws



take what i am about to say with 2 grains of sault:

GSkill will sometimes use Hynix memory chip for there high-ends ram like the ones that i have on Ripjaws, where Corsair always works with Samsung. 
There are low-end and high-end Samsung memory chips. Cuz some are made under Samsung branding when actually an outsourcing company makes them. 

Hynix makes always their stuff in house, and they are considered high-end. You will see Hynix memory chips used on many expensive ram kits out there. 

Why do you want Hynix? Because of AMD infinity fabric, that always plays nice with Hynix. The compatibility has been fixed since 2017. Now AMD cpu's will work with any memory, but back 2 years ago 100% compatibility was only with Hynix ram, if that ram was usually above 3200Mhz.  

It's confusing for me, it will be for whoever reads this....just stick with Hynix.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

_Lex said:


> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (for AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM 3600mhZ Desktop F4-3600C18D-16GTZN
> MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus Motherboard (AMD AM4, PCIe 4.0, DDR4, SATA 6Gb/s, M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2, HDMI, ATX)
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core, 16-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Prism LED Cooler


Very nice! We'll be here if you need any help setting it all up. Cheers!


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 6, 2020)

_Lex said:


> Well Guys, I ended up pulling the trigger and ordering the new parts tonight. Following your guys recommendation, I changed up the RAM some. I haven't changed out a CPU since back in pentium days, but I suspect it's a little easier now, since you don't have to deal with the pins.
> 
> Here's the what I got -
> 
> ...


I would avoid MSI X570 boards unless we are talking about 300+$ boards.
MSI has the worst of the X570 under the X570 Unify(~300$). If you want a budget <180$ X570 you go with ASUS. Around 180~200$ ASUS(TUF) or Gigabyte(AorusElite)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I would avoid MSI X570 boards unless we are talking about 300+$ boards.
> MSI has the worst of the X570 under the X570 Unify(~300$). If you want a budget <180$ X570 you go with ASUS. Around 180~200$ ASUS(TUF) or Gigabyte(AorusElite)


No, the board he's ordering is just fine.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, the board he's ordering is just fine.


The board he is ordering is one of the worst X570 ever.
With 5$ more he can get ASUS TUF Gaming X570-PLUS (nonWIFI) which is far better.

And the RAM he listed...
G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (for AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM 3600mhZ Desktop F4-3600C18D-16GTZN
...you pay a lot for those RGBs that are worthless... and those timings (18-22-22-42) are cr@p.

For the same amount (130$) you get this 3600 16-16-16-36








						F4-3600C16D-16GVK - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3600C16D-16GVK. Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 16GB (2x8GB).




					www.gskill.com
				








						G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory
					






					pcpartpicker.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 6, 2020)

X570 Extreme4, any 3600/14 or 3600/16 kit that is QVL qualifed, 3700/3600


----------



## _Lex (Feb 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, the board he's ordering is just fine.




Awesome, thanks!  I'll be getting everything tomorrow.  Pretty excited.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> The board he is ordering is one of the worst X570 ever.
> With 5$ more he can get ASUS TUF Gaming X570-PLUS (nonWIFI) which is far better.


That is an opinion. It is not supported by any objective evidence.


_Lex said:


> Awesome, thanks!  I'll be getting everything tomorrow.  Pretty excited.


You should be excited! This is going to be a very serious upgrade. And it should last you a good long while!


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 6, 2020)

Shame you got the 3600/C18 kit. The 3600/C16 is samsung B, the 3600/C14 is top tier but the 3600/C18 is the worst 3600 tridentZ you can buy.


----------



## Vario (Feb 6, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Shame you got the 3600/C18 kit. The 3600/C16 is samsung B, the 3600/C14 is top tier but the 3600/C18 is the worst 3600 tridentZ you can buy.


Its a real shame but the thing is he already ordered the parts and the parts have probably shipped, so these posts about bad part choices are really too little, too late.  Furthermore, he probably wouldn't even notice the end difference, and so as a result they don't really serve a purpose other than to make the process ultimately more stressful for the purchaser.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Shame you got the 3600/C18 kit. The 3600/C16 is samsung B, the 3600/C14 is top tier but the 3600/C18 is the worst 3600 tridentZ you can buy.


The OP will not notice the difference in games or even at all.


----------



## king of swag187 (Feb 6, 2020)

Any CPU upgrade on your current platform would be negated by overclocking (aside from higher binned chips).
Realistically, if you want a decent bit of performance gain, nearly any platform made in the last decade will be a sidegrade or any made in the last 5 years, a upgrade.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

He already bought parts.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 6, 2020)

There's a lot of pointless nitpicking here, when at the end of the day the OP will find an enormous boost moving from an FX 8350, just as I did.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 11, 2020)

hey op post some pictures of your build  and some benchmarks as well when you have it all setup


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 11, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> There's a lot of pointless nitpicking here, when at the end of the day the OP will find an enormous boost moving from an FX 8350, just as I did.



It'll be perfectly fine as a plug-and-play gaming system. Not sure why everyone blew the f up about VRMs when the guy obviously isn't a hardcore overclocker. Horses for courses.


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2020)

Glad to see everyone has helped you along with this build, TPU really has some amazing members 

We look forward to seeing the build and what you think    Again, welcome to the forums


----------



## HenrySomeone (Feb 28, 2020)

_Lex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m looking to upgrade my CPU.  My build stats are below and wanted your advice before I upgrade.  I recently upgraded the GPU and PSU and believe that my current CPU is bottle-necking my system.  I’m a gamer and was expecting to see better fps from my GPU upgrade.  Before I make this next upgrade, I just wanted to get some advice from people that probably know this stuff better than me.  So my question is which CPU would be the best in my current build?
> 
> ...


My god, a 200Hz monitor with an FX cpu! You can't go more wrong than that...


----------



## Bones (Feb 28, 2020)

What's supposted to be wrong with it?

Looks perfectly fine to me if that's what they want but that's a mute point now.


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2020)

Bones said:


> What's supposted to be wrong with it?
> 
> Looks perfectly fine to me if that's what they want but that's a mute point now.


If that's what someone wants, why shouldn't they?   Agreed 

Still, has the OP had the help he needs or is there anything further they require?


----------



## Bones (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks like they are OK now since they bought the parts to do a new build.
I guess if there is need for help with the new build they'll chime in soon enough.


----------



## _Lex (Feb 28, 2020)

I rebuilt the PC three weekends ago.  It's running great now.  I'm seeing huge improvements in my games and video editing with the new MB, RAM and CPU.  Hopefully it's a little future proof now as well.  With all the old parts I have now, Old MB, CPU, GPU and RAM, I'm considering putting the old parts into a 'newer' PC for my daughter (replace her aged laptop).  It was a fun adventure and I appreciate everyone's advice on the forum.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 28, 2020)

Bones said:


> What's supposted to be wrong with it?
> 
> Looks perfectly fine to me if that's what they want but that's a mute point now.



Are you asking about the motherboard OP purchased? As @Zach_01 pointed out, it (as well as the greater majority of MSI X570 boards) has awful VRM thermals. Probably not an issue if OP is just running the 3700X and letting it auto-boost, and like you say, it's not a relevant point of discussion for this thread anymore given that OP has already purchased parts and assembled them. 

Personally, my thought process would be to get the best bang-for-your-buck board with a solid VRM. The upgradability the AM4 socket allows means it's important (in my opinion at least) to get a board that can handle the higher end AM4 chips, even if that's not what you may need right away. When the 4000/5000 series is released, it's likely that the 3000 series price will drop. Something like a 3900X/3950X could be a lot more viable for people with a significant price drop, and would be a nice upgrade from something like a 3600. So getting a board with good VRMs out of the gate allows you to efficiently upgrade your CPU down the road without having to get a beefier mobo.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2020)

HenrySomeone said:


> My god, a 200Hz monitor with an FX cpu! You can't go more wrong than that...


Not a very helpful thing to say.


_Lex said:


> I have now, Old MB, CPU, GPU and RAM, I'm considering putting the old parts into a 'newer' PC for my daughter (replace her aged laptop).


That's a good idea. For everyday general computing tasks those parts would do very well.


_Lex said:


> It was a fun adventure and I appreciate everyone's advice on the forum.


You're very welcome! Don't be a stranger.


----------



## power_librarian (Feb 3, 2021)

_Lex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m looking to upgrade my CPU.  My build stats are below and wanted your advice before I upgrade.  I recently upgraded the GPU and PSU and believe that my current CPU is bottle-necking my system.  I’m a gamer and was expecting to see better fps from my GPU upgrade.  Before I make this next upgrade, I just wanted to get some advice from people that probably know this stuff better than me.  So my question is which CPU would be the best in my current build?
> 
> ...


I have a very similar system and I'm also looking at replacing my current MBO, CPU, and RAM.  I'm curious what PSU you upgraded to?  

great thread, very informative.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 3, 2021)

power_librarian said:


> I have a very similar system and I'm also looking at replacing my current MBO, CPU, and RAM.  I'm curious what PSU you upgraded to?
> 
> great thread, very informative.


Welcome to TPU! Filling out your system specs (https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs) makes everyone's life a little easier. What do you use/are you looking to use the system for? It's worth noting that CPU availability on the AMD side of things is pretty poor at the moment. Intel is expected to release new CPUs in the next coming months. Might be worth waiting and letting availability improve/prices settle too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 3, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Welcome to TPU! Filling out your system specs (https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs) makes everyone's life a little easier.


That assumes they want to upgrade their own system and not someone elses. It would be better to state the system specs in the inquiring post.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

When You have a FX 8XXX there is NO path for upgrade.
Time for a new build and a thread this thread to be closed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> When You have a FX 8XXX there is NO path for upgrade.


That's not completely true. There are the FX9000 CPU's, but the upgrade in performance is trivial these days.



trickson said:


> Time for a new build and a thread this thread to be closed.


Agreed, this thread has run it's course.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not completely true. There are the FX9000 CPU's, but the upgrade in performance is trivial these days.
> 
> 
> Agreed, this thread has run it's course.


I just looked up the FX9XXX holy OMG NOW Way! 
$389.99 WTF?

Best just get a Ryzen 7 1700X LOL. 
That upgrade would be so painful!


----------

